# Uprating help needed please



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We have recently swopped our Hymer B544 for an Autotrail Excel 600B.
The new van is rated at 3300Kg which I would like to uprate to 3500Kg, Does anyone know of a company in the North West that could do this? I believe it is just a paper excercise.

Cheers Sid


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

SVTech will do it for you


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

javea said:


> SVTech will do it for you


thanks for info...

noticed my weight plate is 3500 and the spec says 3850 so i m asuming its been downgraded to accomodate someone without a pre 1997 license....still leaves a decent payload but good to know its easily changeable...


----------

